# PASSENGER COMPARTMENT FUSES



## baba (Jul 12, 2006)

I lost the cover of the compartment which specifies all fuses. Maxima 2003 - 4 doors- stick. 
I want to replace the cigarette lighter fuse. Can anyone tell me the easy way to go without checking fuses one by one. Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your best bet is a test light and check each one. The cig fuse is a red 10amp btw!


----------



## baba (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks. Its the harder way but will get me there.


----------

